# Trav-a-dial info needed



## powderhorn01 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am trying to find someone that might have the mounting instructions for a GB-42 or 6A Trav-a-dial.  Southwest ind does not support these old models any more, and have no paperwork listed for them.  I did find one set listed on the internet in photobucket, but can't blow them up enough to be readable.   ANY HELP would be appreciated.


----------



## idahoan (Jan 12, 2013)

I may be able to help; I have a TRAV-A-DIAL installation booklet, but it doesn't say what models it covers.
I could maybe answer any questions you have or scan it and email to you.

Dave


----------



## powderhorn01 (Jan 12, 2013)

The one that I need info is for, is one of the ones that has a knurled knob sticking out the front of the base.  It was set up to preload pressure on it, and to allow you to remove it quickly.  The unit I have is the GB-42  (Silver Bullet) model.


----------



## idahoan (Jan 12, 2013)

This one is seems to be different; it has a loading screw that you turn until the proper preload is obtained. I'm not sure if it is older or newer than the one you have.

Dave


----------



## powderhorn01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for the reply's.  I found the info from a gent on another site, and he was kind enough to send me a copy.  The mount is designated as a M-1 base, used on the GB-42, and the 6A model.


----------



## 2rods (Feb 18, 2013)

Does that knob set the preload for the wheel? Where did you find the instructions? Thanks.


----------



## rkepler (Feb 18, 2013)

2rods said:


> Does that knob set the preload for the wheel? Where did you find the instructions? Thanks.



I couldn't find instructions for the GB-42 (which I have, somewhere) but my recollection is that after leveling (using the pins near the wheel end) you want to turn the knob in until the wheel contacts and starts indicating, then turn it 1/2 a turn more.  Check the precision using a good indicator square to a faceplate or stop and compare readings - if the Trav-a-dial is reading higher then the indicator change the angle relative to the travel surface to put a smaller diameter of the wheel into play, it too low move the wheel the other way.

I poke around in the shop and see if I can find the mounting instructions out there.


----------



## 2rods (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. Kinda thought thats what the knob is for. The newer versions are tensioned with spring plates.


----------



## rkepler (Feb 19, 2013)

2rods said:


> Thanks. Kinda thought thats what the knob is for. The newer versions are tensioned with spring plates.



The nice thing about the knob is that you can remove the trav-a-dial and clean things.  Without it it's a lot more work as I recall.

I found someone's posted images of the quick install here:

http://s132.beta.photobucket.com/user/revgo1898/media/travadial.jpg.html?fromLegacy=true

Not mine and I apologise to whoever posted these for the deep link.


----------



## powderhorn01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry about getting back on this subject.   I have scanned the pages of the info that I have on mounting the GB-42 Trav a Dial, with the M-1 base.  I have scanned them as a pdf, so they can be read, the quality is not the best, but there good enough. 

View attachment Scan.pdf


----------



## 2rods (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. All set now.


----------

